
How a cable bill of $90.34 will cost me $212,602 - wmk100
https://medium.com/@wmk100/how-a-cable-bill-of-90-34-will-cost-me-212-602-c95650234b9a
======
masonic
Too bad that loan can never be refinanced and you must pay that full 30-year
payment with no alternatives.

/S

~~~
quickthrower2
OK its clickbaitish but its not like it has cost him nothing.

